# First Diver Hunt of the Year Video



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

Here is the video from our first diver hunt of the year. We got many more hunts filled with action coming yet. The next two hunts I post will be limits of divers. We did warm up last week which reduced numbers a little bit. Ill be heading out again tomorrow and hopefully see more activity with these cooler temperatures.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Will you be posting a enchilada cooking video soon?


----------



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

Fishfighter said:


> Will you be posting a enchilada cooking video soon?


Its fajitas.  Get it right!


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Everydaylimits said:


> Its fajitas.  Get it right!


Either way I would probably watch that video. Lol


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Every day fajitas just doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

Fishfighter said:


> Either way I would probably watch that video. Lol


How about Catch Clean Cook Merganser Fajitas? Its coming soon


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Everydaylimits said:


> How about Catch Clean Cook Merganser Fajitas? Its coming soon


If you can make a merg edible you deserve the views for sure.


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

That’s a lot of bush!


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Seems you are shooting pretty good spot shooting, picking a points in front of the duck. sometimes you are doing sustained lead also. I like swinging from back to front of the bird and pulling the trigger.


----------



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

fsamie1 said:


> Seems you are shooting pretty good spot shooting, picking a points in front of the duck. sometimes you are doing sustained lead also. I like swinging from back to front of the bird and pulling the trigger.


I noticed that as well. My buddy swings through the bird when hes shooting as you do.


----------



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

Fishfighter said:


> If you can make a merg edible you deserve the views for sure.


I guess we will see how it turns out. They sure were not easy to clean. Worse than goldeneyes.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Everydaylimits said:


> I guess we will see how it turns out. They sure were not easy to clean. Worse than goldeneyes.


In my experience they taste like they smell when you clean them.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Fishfighter said:


> In my experience they taste like they smell when you clean them.


They taste like.....shame, and regret...


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

The dog likes them


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

eye-sore said:


> The dog likes them


My dog gobbles up duck and goose feet but will just hide merg feet and come back for somthing better.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Actually found the secret to merganser cookery. Parboil the breast, then cook it up however you want. Removes a lot of the fat, which is what holds the stink (as well as most of the toxins they absorb through their fishy diet). The flavor isn't great...it's got a basic overcooked duck taste, but that's a far sight better than standard merganser taste. I put the one I tried this on in a stir fry with generous portions of siracha, and fresh ginger and garlic, and actually didn't need all the seasoning. That said, when I was hunting yesterday, the only ducks that got close to me were mergs, and I gave them a pass.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

I really think someone should make a video of people eating mergs. That's something I'd watch. The reaction. Like Punked. They think they are getting a fine dish.

But nah.

Merg.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I bet easy 9/10 hunters have not tried merganser, but still feel compelled to comment based on hear say


----------



## Rhawk86 (May 21, 2013)

TSS Caddis said:


> I bet easy 9/10 hunters have not tried merganser, but still feel compelled to comment based on hear say


I eat it when I kill them. Butter, salt, pepper. I put it in with other breasts and no one has ever caught me as well. 

Try an old squaw and you will love a merg 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

I have a basic cacchitore recipe i found on line that I have used for divers with success. Usually use hotter bloody Mary mix and also add in a jalapeno or two. One of the few repeat food requests i have had from the team. May work on mergs but i'd rather not ruin the ingredients trying.


----------

